
What technologies are geeks pioneering today? - duck
http://www.marco.org/1246041841
======
bad_user

         What if most geeks today really are just buying Macs instead of building 
         their own overclocked Windows PCs from Newegg parts?
    

I can agree with the point of the article, but I wish it weren't so one-sided.

I'm using Ubuntu because it saves me from dealing with that piece of trash
that is MacPorts.

I'm also (still) building my own desktops from parts because it's cheaper and
I like the control in choosing the capabilities that matter to me.

    
    
          But then something strange happened. Lots of people switched 
          to Apple laptops.
    

Statistics disprove this point. Maybe true in certain niches; also Windows is
popular precisely because normal people want to get their job done and just
won't give a shit about cool and shiny things or about superiority of
architecture.

In companies I am seeing 7-year old Windows XP setups. And in companies with a
good IT department, people use backups and image restores in case a computer
gets affected with viruses; it worked very well thus far.

I also worked on a MacBook Pro for 2 years, and I did have to reinstall
everything at some point because of hard-drive failure ... and because I was
in a minority of OS X users, the internal software used for OTA backups wasn't
available for me, so I had to install everything from scratch with no support
from the IT department.

Using an exotic OS ... yeah, there's a dark side to that.

~~~
jasonwatkinspdx
There are many convenient options for OSX backups. Sure, it's not the same was
whatever your XP/2k network is using, but I don't really see how OSX is to
blame for your choice to not maintain backups.

~~~
bad_user
I'm sure there are, that was not the point though.

My harddisk failed me, and if I was using one of their Levono with XP loaded,
I would've received a fully operational replacement in 1 hour with the latest
backup on it, with me having nothing to do but wait for it.

Sure, that company I worked for could make Macs and OS X fist class citizens,
but they haven't (and I am talking about a big company providing software for
OS X).

The point was ... I agree with the article (people get tired of fixing the
same thing over and over again, and just want to get shit done), but not with
the arguments.

------
dbingham
You're just getting old. I'm pleased to say that geekdom is not aging with you
as you posit in this article. I know people who are doing all of the above and
more.

But the real pioneers aren't doing any of those things. They're doing things
that aren't on our radar yet. That no one else has imagined or even can
imagine yet. They'll show up when you least expect them to, with something
that has you scratching your head at first.

Then they'll take over the world.

------
reeses
I wouldn't qualify as a geek any longer, but there are a lot of excellent
things I've been hacking on in my evenings and weekends, or intending to hack
on soon:

1) Wedging stupid languages onto the iPhone and whipping out an app or two a
week (ad hoc distribution for itch-scratching for self, family, friends, and
neighbors) 2) Arduino hacking (soon, now that the old version is throwaway
cheap) 3) MakerBot stinky plastic fabrication 4) CUDA programming

I still screw around with my Mac Pro too much, constantly upgrading the
internal drives (SSD) and external DAS.

If I'm doing this, and I'm a middle manager for a retailer, I have to imagine
technical people are doing incredibly interesting things. The stuff I'm doing
would have blown my mind when I was 7 years old. (That's 31 years ago.)

The rest of my wanking is pseudo-philosophical, thinking about agorism and the
profit margin possible while eliminating scarcity, and wondering why I'm up at
1:20am updating my BibTeX database and posting on HN when I have to go be
boring at work in eight hours.

------
cont4gious
I think you're simply showing your lack of exposure to new technologies. As
1053r noted, there are tons and tons of new things coming out all the time.
Yes, it seems that with the advent of fast, cheap hardware most platforms
perform generally the same, but new software is continuing to amaze.

Your wife may use the same computer, but i guarantee you she does not use it
in the same way. Does she use localhost? Has she ever run a ./configure? It's
like saying my owning a football puts me in the same league as Brett Favre.

------
Joeboy
I recently built a desktop from parts, for the first time in years. It's not
really a geeky experience anymore. Pretty much everything's onboard, there's
no fiddling with IRQ jumpers, you don't have to completely dismantle the case
to get to the RAM sockets... you just bolt stuff together, plug stuff in, turn
it on and watch it go. There's nothing for geeks there.

------
iuguy
Hmmmm... Well, I set off home from work early yesterday as I needed to do a
multi-terabyte nessus import from hell, so took the kit home and am working
from home today to do it. It's pretty much pushing the boundaries of my
workstation, postgreSQL and Django setup.

The only reason I have any confidence it'll work is because a few months
before I did some extremely complex stochastic modeling of HTTP traffic from
packet captures using PyCUDA to speed things up (which it turned out wasn't
speeding things up much due to all the i/o).

So I guess I'm pioneering large scale vulnerability management and network
forensics - although maybe pioneering is a strong word as I'm sure there's
plenty of better people out there.

------
mrbad101
I had my own home-built mp3 player in my car as well.

I removed my center console, and rebuilt a new one, that housed a complete
computer inside it. Recovered the console with vinyl, ordered an IR receiver,
got the Winamp remote control software, that translated remote buttons =>
keystrokes. I had it where it loaded Winamp on boot, plus my playlist of all
my songs.

The only thing I never did was purchase a visual interface for it. I just had
a sheet of paper printed out, with all the songs, and a # to the left of them.
I would type in that number, and the song would start playing.

------
1053r
Smartphones, syncing your facebook, twitter, foursquare, etc in an automated
way. Using the latest iphone / android app. 4g phones / usb modems / portable
wifi points. Going without home internet. Setting up permanent "windows"
between offices or houses located in different states / countries using always
on video calls. Using robots to telecommute. Building self replicating desktop
3d printers. Using their smartphones to control their home automation.
Building wearable computers. Buying 3d televisions. Putting solar arrays on
their roofs.

I've barely scratched the surface.

------
tlack
I am sure you are still busy hacking things: new businesses, new services on
top of existing services, new ideas. Just because you aren't installing shit
in your cars dashboard doesn't mean you aren't still hacking. We're hacking at
a higher level, structurally and organizationally.

------
hackoder
I'm not sure the two things are mutually exclusive. Being a "computing adult"
doesn't mean that you don't enjoy tinkering.

The kind of stuff that you mention, like building a carputer, is something
that I'd do for fun, not because I really wanted a way to play MP3s.

------
rythie
I think they're hacking on arduinos, MSP430s and pogo plugs.

